# Cichlid ID has me stumped



## Sizuper (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi All,

Was hoping someone might recognize this cichlid species. I'm not sure what to make of it at all.

Thanks in advance!
--Sizuper


----------



## Sizuper (Oct 4, 2017)

My closest guess is a Amatitlania siquia, but really am just stumped.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

_Austaloheros montanus_ is most likely, I think. Described in 2012, it is often sold commercially as "oblongus", which is a synonym for another species. Probably one of the most colorful species of the genus.


----------



## Sizuper (Oct 4, 2017)

Mr Chromedome said:


> _Austaloheros montanus_ is most likely, I think. Described in 2012, it is often sold commercially as "oblongus", which is a synonym for another species. Probably one of the most colorful species of the genus.


Outstanding! Thanks Mr Chromedome!


----------

